# How to better prep if you are alone?



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

So, this seems to be my biggest issue. I am a single woman, I live with my elderly mother ( she cannot live by herself, but is not disabled or very ill). So, in terms of prepping, I have to do everything by myself, and that is difficult. I have a full time job, I pay all of the house bills, etc... But this leaves me very little spare time. We live in a small city and have a food garden at the house, and some new fruit trees. 
Also I am saving to buy a bug out location, wich is difficult, since I can find cheap off the grid land, but it requires building a house/shelter, fencing the area, etc. Very difficult to do when one has to pay for everything without help. 
Any tips on how to better organize time/resources?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Baby steps. I too am a single prepper and understand your plight. This will take time. First pay down/pay off any owed credit. Also stop buying frivolous items. Pinch pennies wherever you can. Reuse everything you can. There are lots if videos on YT for this.

Then save save save.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Baby steps. I too am a single prepper and understand your plight. This will take time. First pay down/pay off any owed credit. Also stop buying frivolous items. Pinch pennies wherever you can. Reuse everything you can. There are lots if videos on YT for this.
> 
> Then save save save.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have no debts (yay for me), but the house we live in needs some major repairs, so there goes my money.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Start with the essentials and events particular to your area. Work concentrically outward. Have a plan and work the plan. You will be surprised how fast it go. You took the first step, Keep stepping. :vs_wave:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I live in Brazil, so no earthquakes or hurricanes. There it is heavy rain sometimes, therefore I fixed the roof. But the whole country seems on the brink of a civil war. Lots and lots of people are very angry at each other. Hope Bolsonaro wins, otherwise another round with PT will turn us into a new Venezuela. But I think there might be riots anyways. So far I am focusing in stocking food and on the house garden. Nevertheless, everything I do seems never to be enough. Also I collect and plant medicinal and non-traditional eatable plants, just in case. 
When I have the bug out location, I can just transplant everything.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I have no debts (yay for me), but the house we live in needs some major repairs, so there goes my money.


Maybe you can barter for the repairs. Trade something you do good for the services of a repairman.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > I have no debts (yay for me), but the house we live in needs some major repairs, so there goes my money.
> ...


considering the extend of whats needs doing, I cannot think of anything to actually trade. Also there is the materials that need buying ( we need to replace all of the windows, to start with), and paint the whole exterior. Damn this house is trouble! So I am stuck on the repair costs. Once I have the money to do something I get someone to do it, the leaking roof was the worst part, but now its done.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

You appear to have your hands full, but you are smart to be thinking about your future. 

However, I have some questions...

1 How close are your neighbors? Forgive the stupid questions, but all I've seen of Brazil is the Rio area, from a few movies. (James Bond, Twilight, Fast & Furious) and in those places it seems very dense population, hard to keep secrets from your neighbors. When SHTF you would become a target if they knew you prepped.

2 Are you locked into this house? Is selling it an option to find one that is maybe smaller but in better shape?

3 Without knowing the weapon laws of Brazil, are you well protected? Two females in one house could be seen as an easy target. 

As far as starting out, you seem to be on the right foot. It's okay to do it in small steps, starting with what you think is the most important to have on hand. Do you have a plan to bug out if you have to go before you're able to buy this land you speak of? (a plan B location)

Here in the states, we're lucky to have RV dealers in most big cities, do you have an option similar to a RV trailer? (for the bug out location)

Feel free to continue to ask questions. This site has a very diverse group of folks with many backgrounds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Would you be better with a different home and selling the current one?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> I have no debts (yay for me), but the house we live in needs some major repairs, so there goes my money.


Possibly learn how to do some of it yourself. Yeah, I know... time is an issue and some repairs need to be completed rather quickly. You don't want to spend 4 months replacing your roof by yourself. But I'm sure there's something you can tackle yourself, no matter how minor it is.

Or offer to be a 'cubbie' for a trade you're hiring. Clean up at the end of the day. Toss refuse in the dumpster. Maybe be a 'go-fer' to pick up material the trades need all of a sudden. Ask to work with the trade in exchange for a lower price. No, you're not going to get it at half price, but every real helps!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Make a list of what preps you need/want, prioritize the list, plan to spend a set amount of money a month, save up a percentage of your monthly prep allowance few months, say 70%, for big ticket items while using the remaining 30% each month for small ticket items.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> So, this seems to be my biggest issue. I am a single woman, I live with my elderly mother ( she cannot live by herself, but is not disabled or very ill). So, in terms of prepping, I have to do everything by myself, and that is difficult. I have a full time job, I pay all of the house bills, etc... But this leaves me very little spare time. We live in a small city and have a food garden at the house, and some new fruit trees.
> Also I am saving to buy a bug out location, wich is difficult, since I can find cheap off the grid land, but it requires building a house/shelter, fencing the area, etc. Very difficult to do when one has to pay for everything without help.
> Any tips on how to better organize time/resources?


I'm also a single woman. I work full time and do extra shifts when they are available. I also run a little farm by myself. While everything is always a little easier when you have a partner to back you up, it is not impossible to do it yourself.

It is hard to give suggestions not knowing your situation, but things like painting the house are things you could do yourself. Repairing or building it not rocket science so don't let anyone make you feel you cant do it. When you have the opportunity to observe someone doing these things, jump in and learn. Or find some people to ask about how to do it. Lots of our old people have vast experience and are willing to share even if they can't be the one doing.

For extra money do you have an extra room you could rent out? side jobs that last a day or two can also provide a few extra dollars. 
I believe being prepared for catastrophe should always start with the basics. If you don't have those, don't think about anything else until you do. The most important thing to have is always knowledge. You can search the internet for tons of useful things to know and learn. For the most part, educating yourself it still free.

Instead of feeling bad or that you are lacking something because you are single, remember your strengths and then stand up and learn how to take care of things yourself.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

BookWorm said:


> You appear to have your hands full, but you are smart to be thinking about your future.
> 
> However, I have some questions...
> 
> ...


I do not live in Rio, I live in the far south, in a much smaller town, and it is a fairly regular residential neighbourhood. 
The house belongs to my mother, she bought it years ago, and it was rented out for some years ( thats the reason for the poor overall state, renters did not break anything, but they did not care about it either). Selling the house in the condition it is now would be a bad business. I can make smaller repairs, but replacing whole windows on the second floor I cannot do. 
As for guns, is it almost impossible to get a gun legally in Brazil, and it is very expensive. You can only buy 50 bullets per year. So, no guns for now. One can much more easily get illegal guns, but risk going to jail doing so. Gun regulation sucks. On the bright side, the neighbours have no guns either.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > I have no debts (yay for me), but the house we live in needs some major repairs, so there goes my money.
> ...


I can get some smaller repairs done, such as replacing broken glass from the windows, eletric outlets, water plumbing, fixing forniture and so on, but things that require masonwork I have to hire someone to do it properly.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

As for moving, it is not an option for us now. I would like to move to the country, where I could plant more fruit tress, such as nuts and avocados, those require very little work after the first year, produce a lot of fruits and last for years, but they grow huge. Also, more citrus, pears and native fruits. 
I am away most of the day, and my mother is elderly, she has high blood pressure, what if something happens to her? Or if she falls and break something, there would be no one nearby to hear if she asked for help, at least in the city we have other people living closer.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Basically, it seems that I need to organize myself better for what has to be done first. 
We have the food storage, I am thinking water storing should come next.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Do you have any local laws which prohibit items we use here in the States?


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Do you have any local laws which prohibit items we use here in the States?


guns are very not completly prohibited, but very difficult to get legally ( it cost about 2,000 dollars only in paperwork, and it is not garanteed that you will get the license). You cannot carry knifes with blades over 20cm(about 8 inches), it is considered a weapon. 
Only criminals can have this things around to rob you, thats it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

How much time do you have free? How many hours a day do you work? What kind of work do you do? Do you have friends that need a place to stay? What of these fixes is an emergency? 

Don’t answer if it’s too nosy...because it is. My questions are meant to brainstorm with you. 

Your windows.. you could put wooden shutters on instead of glass repair. Put mosquito net screen up to keep the bugs out. They would look nice with paint and offer more security with a some strong latches. When you can afford replace the glass.

Can you describe the masonry work, plumbing, electrical work that is needed? Maybe with this information this group can better help you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> guns are very not completly prohibited, but very difficult to get legally ( it cost about 2,000 dollars only in paperwork, and it is not garanteed that you will get the license). You cannot carry knifes with blades over 20cm(about 8 inches), it is considered a weapon.
> Only criminals can have this things around to rob you, thats it.


Funny how that works, isn't it? The criminals can get any weapon needed and the citizenry can't get a sharp pair of scissors without government say so.

You have the right idea, start with the basics and what you can do now. Set your goals and work towards them. Talk with @tirednurse , she is one of the most level headed folks we have around this joint and she is doing it alone.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Ragnarök said:


> How much time do you have free? How many hours a day do you work? What kind of work do you do? Do you have friends that need a place to stay? What of these fixes is an emergency?
> 
> Don't answer if it's too nosy...because it is. My questions are meant to brainstorm with you.
> 
> ...


none of the repairs are really urgent, ( except for the roof, wich is done)but they need doing. As far as I have seen, the construction methods we use here as very different from what you have in the United States. 
Most of my free time goes to working in the garden, we have some citrus, grapes, berries, strawberries, tomatoes eggplants and leafy greens. I had some potatoes too. The food garden provides fresh vegetables, and saves money &#128578;
Our whole area is fenced, but I planted a Pereskia aculeata sapling along the fence. It grows to a nasty thorny climbing vine, that would prevent thiefs from trying to climb the fence ( like, you know, this seems really unpleasant, lets try another house). 
Also, the Pereskia is eatable, it has over 20% of protein and produces fruits too.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree. You can do this alone. I find being single allows your more freedom to do what you know needs to get done without someone to distract you from your goals. 
If you don't know how to do something then learn how. Having a man around doesn't guarantee things will get done or that he will have anymore knowledge than you have. 

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Really I'm not in a much different situation. My wife doesn't work other then take care of me and run the house. She thinks I'm a little nuts but I think she's realized I'm not out back in the wood at night secretly digging a bunker.
We have a mountain of bills we are digging out from under but I still manage to whittle away at my preps. It's taken me 5 months to build my GHB, but it's pretty much done and I'm going to start on my BOB now.
We've fallen on hard times a couple times in the past 22 years and have learned to keep at least a week's worth of food in the pantry all the time, but she doesn't realize she is a bit of a prepper herself by doing so.

Edit:
Keep in mind, the holiday seasons are coming, lots of sales will be coming up. Fill your wish lists and watch for things to go on sale.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> ...... but I think she's realized I'm not out back in the wood at night secretly digging a bunker............


Yeah..... you got HER convinced.

But WE know better! :devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Yavanna

I would like to help you with some advice, however I am a man who does his due-diligence and it would be irresponsible toward the PF community as well as to you should I render any advice at this time.

Please post a picture of yourself, preferably wearing a bikini, or cut off jean shorts and a tube top. Then and only then, I will do my very bestest to offer alternatives to your situation.

Your friend,

Slip! :vs_wave:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Blendingin said:


> I agree. You can do this alone. I find being single allows your more freedom to do what you know needs to get done without someone to distract you from your goals.
> If you don't know how to do something then learn how. Having a man around doesn't guarantee things will get done or that he will have anymore knowledge than you have.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


being single is not really a concern of mine. I agree that do not having a partner allows you more freedom in planing, but doing things alone is complicated, specially if it involves moving big or heavy itens, or getting big repairs done. There are something I just cannot manage to do by myself &#128542;


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Slippy said:


> @Yavanna
> 
> I would like to help you with some advice, however I am a man who does his due-diligence and it would be irresponsible toward the PF community as well as to you should I render any advice at this time.
> 
> ...


sorry, no bikini photos &#128514;&#128514; 
But I might post some vegetable garden photos in another topics


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> I live in Brazil, so no earthquakes or hurricanes. There it is heavy rain sometimes, therefore I fixed the roof. But the whole country seems on the brink of a civil war. Lots and lots of people are very angry at each other. Hope Bolsonaro wins, otherwise another round with PT will turn us into a new Venezuela. But I think there might be riots anyways. So far I am focusing in stocking food and on the house garden. Nevertheless, everything I do seems never to be enough. Also I collect and plant medicinal and non-traditional eatable plants, just in case.
> When I have the bug out location, I can just transplant everything.


Hello fellow south american, my advice regarding your current preps would be to stock up on food you can rely on any type of scenaryo. 
Maybe you wont have gas for the kitchen or electricity so get canned food or add to your preps a propane tank a stove for it. Sorry if it was too obvious but well.
And if you want to learn about combat tactics or being aware in general (we're both from dangerous places so i recommend it) I'd recommend you to go watch "active self protection" on youtube, love that guy. He always analyzes videos from brazil.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Blendingin said:


> I agree. You can do this alone. I find being single allows your more freedom to do what you know needs to get done without someone to distract you from your goals.
> If you don't know how to do something then learn how. *Having a man around doesn't guarantee things will get done or that he will have anymore knowledge than you have. *
> 
> Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


You Go Girl! GIRL POWER! :vs_smile:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Gigio said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Brazil, so no earthquakes or hurricanes. There it is heavy rain sometimes, therefore I fixed the roof. But the whole country seems on the brink of a civil war. Lots and lots of people are very angry at each other. Hope Bolsonaro wins, otherwise another round with PT will turn us into a new Venezuela. But I think there might be riots anyways. So far I am focusing in stocking food and on the house garden. Nevertheless, everything I do seems never to be enough. Also I collect and plant medicinal and non-traditional eatable plants, just in case.
> ...


I actually have a wood stove and a decent amount of fire wood in the garage. Pretty much everyone has one of those here in the south. I also have an extra LPG Gas cylinder ( wich comes very handy, because the gas always runs out when its time to cook lunch). 
As for electricity, as was looking for solar pannels, they are actually getting cheaper, and we have lots of sun.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> I actually have a wood stove and a decent amount of fire wood in the garage. Pretty much everyone has one of those here in the south. I also have an extra LPG Gas cylinder ( wich comes very handy, because the gas always runs out when its time to cook lunch).
> As for electricity, as was looking for solar pannels, they are actually getting cheaper, and we have lots of sun.


Yea, i've been wanting a solar panel forever and the gas bill seems to get higher and higher while the solar panels get cheaper and chepear and more efficient so its definitly something to be aware of


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Gigio said:


> Yea, i've been wanting a solar panel forever and the gas bill seems to get higher and higher while the solar panels get cheaper and chepear and more efficient so its definitly something to be aware of


And there it is just so much sun in here &#128517; also there are some homemade water heaters around the internet, I would like to try making one of those too. In the long run it seems to be worth the investment, because one could save a lot in electricity. Also, most of brazilian energy comes from hydroelectric sources, if we have a big draught we might end up without energy from the grid. Do not know how it works there for you, but the solar thing it is something to really consider.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> And there it is just so much sun in here &#55357;&#56837; also there are some homemade water heaters around the internet, I would like to try making one of those too. In the long run it seems to be worth the investment, because one could save a lot in electricity. Also, most of brazilian energy comes from hydroelectric sources, if we have a big draught we might end up without energy from the grid. Do not know how it works there for you, but the solar thing it is something to really consider.


Im not sure what are our sources but its definitly a very limited grid, we always run out of electricity in the summer when everyone is using the air conditioner. 
I had made some calculations and in my case it would only take like 4 or 5 years if im not mistaken for the solar panels and complete kit to pay itself. The batteries last for 12 years aprox and the panels for 25 so its good for the pocket.
The problem with solar panels would be if someone steals them, everyone knows theyre expensive.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

[/QUOTE]

Im not sure what are our sources but its definitly a very limited grid, we always run out of electricity in the summer when everyone is using the air conditioner. 
I had made some calculations and in my case it would only take like 4 or 5 years if im not mistaken for the solar panels and complete kit to pay itself. The batteries last for 12 years aprox and the panels for 25 so its good for the pocket.
The problem with solar panels would be if someone steals them, everyone knows theyre expensive.[/QUOTE]
Depends on where you live, if it is away from town and you have to leave, someone could stela them, but in the city, it is hard to climb upon a house's roof and steal such a big thing without anyone seeing and calling the police ( or stopping by to snoop around). At least here they are instaled in the roof, and it is a big and heavy equipment, my house is all fenced off, so it would be quite some work, and not so likely to succed.. There are always easier things to steal


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Yavanna
> 
> I would like to help you with some advice, however I am a man who does his due-diligence and it would be irresponsible toward the PF community as well as to you should I render any advice at this time.
> 
> ...


I'm single, he is married, send ME pics, I can travel.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> Slippy said:
> 
> 
> > @Yavanna
> ...


haha, not looking for a husband, I just wanna prep the best as I can in my current situation


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Yavanna Does your mom take medication? I don't know how it works in your country, but here I put it on auto-refill and rotate the little bit of surplus leftover each month.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Annie said:


> @Yavanna Does your mom take medication? I don't know how it works in your country, but here I put it on auto-refill and rotate the little bit of surplus leftover each month.


yes, she does take medication, but nothing very serious, overall she is just elderly and most things she cannot manage alone, like bank stuff, dealing with electronic equipment and so on. 
The medication she takes is bought montly at the drugstore, but it is not a restricted purchase, so you can buy more than you need at once, there is always extras at home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> haha, not looking for a husband, I just wanna prep the best as I can in my current situation


Yavanna,

IF you were looking for a husband, you could do a helluva lot worse than my good friend, @AquaHull

AquaHull has got it going on! :vs_smile:


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Maybe they need to add a singles section to the site. That is almost as good as my idea for singles night at the gun range.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

You people got anything wrong, I am not looking for a husband/partner, I just want to better prep in my current condition.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> You people got anything wrong, I am not looking for a husband/partner, I just want to better prep in my current condition.


Haha, they're just funning you. Consider it a compliment. There's a lot of nice ******** here, though--not for me, but for a single girl that is. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yavanna,
> 
> IF you were looking for a husband, you could do a helluva lot worse than my good friend, @AquaHull
> 
> AquaHull has got it going on! :vs_smile:


Ya , I'm unemployed and live in Mom's Trailer. The Girls actually have showed up for awhile, so I have worked zero hours, so I cut wood.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Ya , I'm unemployed and live in Mom's Trailer. The Girls actually have showed up for awhile, so I have worked zero hours, so I cut wood.


Yeah, but do you get food stamps? You're a keeper!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I can get them if needed. I just live off the land, that's why I lost 60 lbs.

Mom will need her Ativan and Haldol soon

eta, I just emailed some Food Stamp payroll info for the snow cow that is working the weekend. Case Manager is friends with Mom's lawyer, they do yoga together. Lawyer is the Instructor

She was here giving info


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> ...looking for a husband/partner, I just want to better prep in my current condition.


Yavanna,

I'm sorry I don't speak your native language, I assumed you had come here looking for husbands or even lesbian partners and such. I've been out of the dating scene for decades, I must have misunderstood.

Having said that it appears my good freind @Lowtechredneck might be also looking for a singles site? Just trying to do my best!

On a side note, how much do you weigh and can you chop/haul firewood?

Thanks!

Slip:vs_smile:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Yavanna,
> 
> I'm sorry I don't speak your native language, I assumed you had come here looking for husbands or even lesbian partners and such. I've been out of the dating scene for decades, I must have misunderstood.
> 
> ...


LOL. :tango_face_smile:. Slip, you are such an ass hole......... i love it!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hECK i CHOP WOOD, AND HAUL FIREWOOD, i JUST NEED PICTURES OF HER BOAT.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> hECK i CHOP WOOD, AND HAUL FIREWOOD, i JUST NEED PICTURES OF HER BOAT.


Back in the day, a "Good Girl" wouldn't show you a picture of her "Boat" without seeing a picture of your "Oar"...:vs_smirk:

(Slippy really has no idea what any of this means...:vs_worry


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm knot axeing about her canal, I need a boat. I have a Captain's license.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Where is @Mish when I need her? lain:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Instead of Captain Ron, I'm Captain Tom, and I have a set of rules.

eta MG @MountainGirl


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Yavanna.you say that your saving to buy some property in the country.does this mean,that you have some money set aside for this already?.if so.why not us that money to get the needed home repairs done,that needs doing.like getting the windows replaced.as well as any thing else that you can't do..
I moved in with my mom when i moved back to texas.i did for her from august of 2007.to august of 2017.i learned to cut cornner,when it comes to saveing money.that includes building shelves for some store bought foods.are you into home canning?i got into canning.i find it very enjoyable.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

This took an unexpected turn since last time I was here. And I tried the whole internet relationship thing once when I was younger, it will never happen again. Come to think of it, that was the only relationship I was ever in lol.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Now that post turned weird 😮 
No dates wanted guys 
I can chop my own firewood, and do most of chores, since I grew up in the country. Some things are just too dificult to do by oneself ( and what have I got doing all of that? Yep, Carpal tunnel syndrome and a hand surgery). 
There it is some money set aside in investments and I cannot spend it now. This house needs repairs, but it is not falling apart.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> Now that post turned weird &#55357;&#56878;
> No dates wanted guys
> I can chop my own firewood, and do most of chores, since I grew up in the country. Some things are just too dificult to do by oneself ( and what have I got doing all of that? Yep, Carpal tunnel syndrome and a hand surgery).
> There it is some money set aside in investments and I cannot spend it now. This house needs repairs, but it is not falling apart.


Consider yourself lucky they haven't married you off to the Squatch yet. Watch out for him, I hear from @Denton that he is real kinky. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I get the feeling that this is very confusing to someone who is not a native english speaker.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I get the feeling that this is very confusing to someone who is not a native english speaker.


I get mostly of the jokes, but this topic turned a very weird twist from its original purpose


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We mean well though and are here to help.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yavanna said:


> I get mostly of the jokes, but this topic turned a very weird twist from its original purpose


Think of us as your idiot friends, sitting around a campfire with you telling jokes and stories. Just remind us to get back on track and we usually do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> I get mostly of the jokes, but this topic turned a very weird twist from its original purpose


Around here, its kinda like the movie Pulp Fiction without the dead ***** in the trunk...:vs_wave:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

For the new girl, I think Yavanna is being a very good sport, you knuckle heads. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> For the new girl, I think Yavanna is being a very good sport, you knuckle heads. :vs_smirk:


Yes indeed.

I especially like the fact that when she decided it got "weird" she changed her avatar and posted what we are to believe is a pic of herself! Cool things about adjectives like "weird" is that they are subjective to the person using them! :vs_blush:

Good stuff! :vs_box:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > For the new girl, I think Yavanna is being a very good sport, you knuckle heads.
> ...


it could be me, or it could be not &#128514;


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Can you find a good quality group? that would go a long way to help. I consider lone wolf prepping to be a stop gap until you can find a group.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Yavanna,
> 
> I'm sorry I don't speak your native language, I assumed you had come here looking for husbands or even lesbian partners and such. I've been out of the dating scene for decades, I must have misunderstood.
> 
> ...


Please ignore Slippy tonight, I makes wonderful pikes but ocasionally likes the bourbon a little too much.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

CoffeePot said:


> Can you find a good quality group? that would go a long way to help. I consider lone wolf prepping to be a stop gap until you can find a group.


as far as know there are not much preppers around here, and I seriously doubt I would be better in a group, since I stuck out like a sore thumb. Mostly I would end up giving up the group or being kicked out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> as far as know there are not much preppers around here, and I seriously doubt I would be better in a group, since I stuck out like a sore thumb. Mostly I would end up giving up the group or being kicked out.


Curious. Why do think you stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > as far as know there are not much preppers around here, and I seriously doubt I would be better in a group, since I stuck out like a sore thumb. Mostly I would end up giving up the group or being kicked out.
> ...


In almost 30 years of life I never managed to belong to a group. Not at church, not at school, neither at work or with the neighbourhood. I am always an odd person that does not fit. I have a very hard time dealing with other people. 
So, even if there were other prepers in the area, I do not think I would fit into a group.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> In almost 30 years of life I never managed to belong to a group. Not at church, not at school, neither at work or with the neighbourhood. I am always an odd person that does not fit. I have a very hard time dealing with other people.
> So, even if there were other prepers in the area, I do not think I would fit into a group.


Got it. I don't like most people as well, and I am in sales for crying out loud, but you would be surprised what you can do, or will do, if your life depends on it. Keep an open mind, be prepared to adapt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yavanna said:


> ...I have a very hard time dealing with other people.
> ....


Welcome to my world...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I hate groups, everyone now wants to talk about their personal drama too much. And I can say from personal experience that groups of people will never be around when you need help, but if they need something that you possess the skill to take care of, they will not give you a moment's peace. One reason I stopped being the local lawnmower repair guy, even if I did make decent money sometimes.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I hate groups, everyone now wants to talk about their personal drama too much. And I can say from personal experience that groups of people will never be around when you need help, but if they need something that you possess the skill to take care of, they will not give you a moment's peace. One reason I stopped being the local lawnmower repair guy, even if I did make decent money sometimes.


and they will always get to you when it is the most inconvenient, like at night or at the weekends &#128580;


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lowtechredneck said:


> One reason I stopped being the local lawnmower repair guy, even if I did make decent money sometimes.


I'm with you. I have a birthday coming in 5 or 6 months, and I am hanging up the Nubatama stones for good. I'll still polished for my "life sharp" clients, but I like them.

I'm getting the same types of calls. I was polishing Barges for the month. Then I ran out. Yesterday a guy I never knew said he desperately needed five Barges for Christmas. Suddenly his problem became my problem.

I'm out of business cards, but the next set will have "(RET)" typed after my name.


----------

